# Riesen Problem mit COrsair H100 !!!!!



## jurawi (26. November 2011)

Hallo. habe ein riesen problem mit meiner h100 und brauche dringend hilfe. Schreibe den text mit dem handy also hitte jichts gegen fehler oder so sagen.

Alsooo.. habe meinen pc kokplett neu aufgebaut kit der neuen h100 abund es funktioniert alles ausser die kihlung der cpu. wenn ich die 2 luefter an die pukpe Nschliesse geeht der pc nach einer sekunde aus. schliesse ich die luefter an das mb unter cpu fan an gehen soe. also die ouefter sind jich defekt. aber aber dann nach 1er mjnute wird die fehlermeldung angezeigt das die cpu zu heiss ist. sind dann gerade mal so 90nC -.- mache denn pc dann aus und teste weiter aber bekomme es einfach jicht hin&!!!! Die schlauche werden aber auch jicht warm odrr so. mi kommt es cor als wuerden sie garnicht arbteien....bitte helft lir


----------



## mo5qu1to (26. November 2011)

Vielleicht ist die Pumpe defekt (ich weiß dumme Frage, aber du hast auch die Pumpe mit Strom versorgt oder?) oder der Kühlkörper nicht richtig an der CPU befestigt? Corsair hatte mit der H100 einige Probleme.


----------



## jurawi (26. November 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob sie defekt ist. die leuchten gehenn jedenfalls.  und ja sie ist kit strom versorgt sonst wiedern die leuchten ja kicht angehen. Ist echt komisch und ich frage mich warum die schlaeuche nixht warm wereen. sel st bei 90C sind sie kalt. also miss es an der pumpe liegen oder


----------



## jensi251 (26. November 2011)

Wird wohl defekt sein. Oder irgendwas falsch angeschlossen.

btw. selbst am Handy kann man sich etwas anstrengen ordentlich zu schreiben.


----------



## jurawi (26. November 2011)

Denke ich auch. ehm ich bin hier am rummasteln und meine hawede sehen aus wie saeu. da muss ich nich imbedingt mein s2 vollschmieren mit metallresten umd waermeleitpaste oder ? dank


----------



## mo5qu1to (26. November 2011)

Ich würd nochmal den Kühlblock auf der CPU überprüfen ob da wirklich alles passt, wenn ja dann musst du wohl über den Händler oder bei Corsair umtauschen. Wenn da kein Arbeitsgeräusch an der Pumpe zu hören ist, dann hat die wohl einen an der Macke.


----------



## jurawi (26. November 2011)

Habe schon alles probiert und neu aufgebaut. aber geht alles nicht. waermeleitpaste ist genug drauf und sonst weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter...werde sie dann wohl utauschen muessen. weiss gerade jmd die nummer vom corsair support ?!?


----------



## mo5qu1to (26. November 2011)

Du musst übrigens nicht über Corsair umtauschen, falls du sie wo anders gekauft hat. Ich weiß da ist son roter Zettel mit dabei, aber der soll nur darauf hinweisen bei Problemen sich zuerst an den Support zu wenden. Finde da auf der Homepage leider keine Telefonnummer nur ein Formular zur Anfrag http://www.corsair.com/support/technicalsupport/.

Kannst auch nochmal in deren Forum selbst fragen, da haben einige auch ihre Probleme mit den H - Kühlungen: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/forumdisplay.php?f=192


----------



## jurawi (26. November 2011)

Ok danke. aber ich mache es jetzt schnell und schicke aie zurueck an mindfqctory. Meint ihr wenn ich bei mf anrufe koennnen die kir vllt doch noch die loesung sagen ?


----------



## mo5qu1to (26. November 2011)

Nur wenn so ein Problem schon öfter bei ihnen vorgekommen ist und die Erfahrung damit haben, habe gehört das Corsair nen guten Draht zu Mindfactory hat, könnte also sein das die das kennen. Vielleicht kannst du fragen, ob sie dir bevor du deine wegschickst noch eine neue auf Rechnung oder so schicken können, damit es nicht so lange dauert.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv eine RMA durchführen (Pumpe defekt) Wenn die Einheit Leuchtet aber nicht pumpt liegt ein Pumpendefekt vor.

Vorher bitte einen Resett der Pumpe testen (10 Sekunden im Betrieb den Knopf der Pumpe gedrückt halten, danach aus machen und einschalten und erneut 10 Sekunden gedrückt halten) danach sollte es gehen, wenn nicht, liegt ein pumpenschaden vor, oder die Pumpe liegt nicht richtig auf dem CPU auf!


----------

